# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Worlds Strongest Deadlift/ Pull! Now this is Powerlifting!

## Fat Guy

I just saw this and was astonished. 

Andy Bolton with a 1008lbs deadlift! Unfricken Believable! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5groV...layer_embedded

----------


## T-MOS

and bare handed no less !!! damnnnnn

----------


## Fat Guy

> and bare handed no less !!! damnnnnn


In Powerlifting there is no other way but to use chalk

----------


## T-MOS

> In Powerlifting there is no other way but to use chalk


yea, but that just made it all the more impressive!!! to me anyway

----------


## DKU

Incredible.

----------


## reardbandit

That is amazing. That dude probably reps at like 800 lbs. I agree with T, the fact he doesn't use straps or anything is amazing. I was pretty proud of myself when I broke 400lbs on the pull with straps. This dude redefines the word "grip."

----------


## jbm

That dude is really strong!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

nooo fukkin $hit thats rediculous right there

----------


## Gaspari1255

Unreal...makes it look so easy too.

----------


## Jfew44

A great accomplishment. Wow

----------


## Alphatier

Totally agree with ******, he made it look so easy...WOW

----------


## Nooomoto

Holy God...I did 405 the other day, and thought it was pretty sweet

----------


## BuckwildBaby

nice! I rember doing a few reps at 575! That's crazy

----------


## DSM4Life

I do that everyday in my hardcore ballys gym.

----------


## xo3et

Love it, should be a proud man taking a World Record.

----------


## F4iGuy

Ha, just thought of something funny after reading the road rage thread. Do you think he could flip your car if you cut him off? lol, that would be awesome. Pull over, huge dude walks up, flips car, walks away.

----------


## BgMc31

> Love it, should be a proud man taking a World Record.


He broke his own record of 1003lbs! Andy Bolton is also a great all-around powerlifter as well. You should be proud of your countryman!!!

----------


## dd0316

thats unreal barehanded
this guy does it with straps and its about 100lbs more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuRxp...eature=related

----------


## Doc.Sust

> thats unreal barehanded
> this guy does it with straps and its about 100lbs more
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuRxp...eature=related


not even close to the same kind of lift. the tires make the lift a partial lift, the bar is much higher.benedikt pulls less than andy from the floor. you cant use straps in any powerlifitng contest in any org that i know

andy is the man

----------


## BgMc31

> not even close to the same kind of lift. the tires make the lift a partial lift, the bar is much higher.benedikt pulls less than andy from the floor. you cant use straps in any powerlifitng contest in any org that i know
> 
> andy is the man


Totally agreed Doc, and I'm a strongman!! The hummer tire deadlift is totally different than a powerlifting dead.

----------


## Tigershark

That was awesome.

----------


## Hit72

Ya that's insane!

----------


## Trevor827

Wow.. I couldnt even imagine that.

----------


## powerliftmike

Does anyone know if he did that in a full meet? Ive yet to hear the whole story

----------


## BgMc31

^^^no wasn't a full meet.

----------


## Biff77

If you look close he has his nose plugged incase he pops a nose bleed... Thats freekin awesome..

----------


## bobreece

i train with him and he reps 800lb for 8reps easy and the 1008lb pull was a full meet

----------


## ranging1

he must use alot of NO XPLODE pre workout shakes jokes

----------


## The Deuce

ANDY IS THE MAN !!! WOOT WOOT !! I WANNA MEET HIM, Like definitely, it's unreal what that man has accomplished .. and I doubt he is done smashing records !!! I won't be surprised to see him do a DEADLIFT of 1050 sometime in the near future.. IF NOT MORE !! 

ANDY BOLTON = IDOL !!!



Oh and PS- Regardless of the TIRELIFT being a Partial lift or not.. being able to PULL that much weight is still a frikkin GREAT Thing... no where near like pulling from the floor... BUT HEAVY NONETHELESS...

----------

